

Ask HN: Which (small, indep) programming blogs do you follow? - albanlv


======
avinassh
not really 'small', but some of the Python related blogs I follow are:

\- [http://pycon.blogspot.in/](http://pycon.blogspot.in/)

\- [http://lucumr.pocoo.org/](http://lucumr.pocoo.org/)

\- [http://inventwithpython.com/blog/](http://inventwithpython.com/blog/)

\- [http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/](http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/)

\- [http://www.ianbicking.org/blog/](http://www.ianbicking.org/blog/)

\- [http://www.binarytides.com/](http://www.binarytides.com/)

\- [http://www.peterbe.com/](http://www.peterbe.com/)

\- [http://viksalgorithms.blogspot.com/](http://viksalgorithms.blogspot.com/)

\- [http://rz.scale-it.pl](http://rz.scale-it.pl)

\- [http://packetforger.wordpress.com/](http://packetforger.wordpress.com/)

\- [http://blog.pythonisito.com/](http://blog.pythonisito.com/)

------
garyhost
A farily new on that I just discovered (yesterday from another HN post) is
[http://blog.daviddworken.com/](http://blog.daviddworken.com/)

------
purans
[http://objc.io](http://objc.io) if you are into mobile development

------
dhuanco
[https://scotch.io/](https://scotch.io/)

